# Perch Hooks



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

What is your favorite perch hook and size. I need to get some and just wonder what people are using most. Lake Erie using crappie or perch spreaders.

Skinner


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

i like gold aberdens in size 2 or 4 same one that i think rasinrat uses in his perch rigs he carrys at www.sportsmensdirect.com any ways best of luck.


pair this with his atom wege tails works awesome.was using some tonight for crappie. 
https://www.sportsmensdirect.com/st...5_196&osCsid=b69cb2d2ecefa3280c45bc9d50dae6ac


----------



## walleye621 (Dec 30, 2010)

The best hook I have found is tru-turn. I use #4,6,8,& sometimes #2 for big perch.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ForestvilleJack (Apr 25, 2007)

walleye621 said:


> The best hook I have found is tru-turn. I use #4,6,8,& sometimes #2 for big perch.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


  I like the red colored ones.


----------



## Chad Smith (Dec 13, 2008)

I have wondered over the last couple months or so why people constantly post links to sportsmensdirect, its because they get commission on sales. :lol:


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Truturn 4 red, yes!!!!!!!!


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Tru-Turn in the appropriate size (s)


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

Chad Smith said:


> I have wondered over the last couple months or so why people constantly post links to sportsmensdirect, its because they get commission on sales. :lol:


 
sorry i do not get a commission on sales he has great products for perch, bass, ice, etc... and is well worth putting his link up.


----------



## Jefferson846 (Feb 4, 2012)

Tru turn, gold, size 6.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

for walleye and perch i like red tru turn #4
for gills i use brass tru turn #6 and 8


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

#4 #6 aberdeens, heated just enough to take the temper out of the bend so they will bend letting them come out of the fish easier. I have never had a fish straighten a hook doing this.
I buy them by the 100 pack, lots cheeper that the small pqacks you find most places


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

Thanks for the reports. Icked up some tru-turns but ahve not made it out....yet. Deciding now to go for salmon or perch.

Skinner


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Skinner 2 said:


> Thanks for the reports. Icked up some tru-turns but ahve not made it out....yet. *Deciding now to go for salmon or perch*.
> 
> Skinner


They both will get better. Depends if your looking for a fight, or a great fry perch are hot right now in the bay, and weather is pretty decent. Fishing will get better for them, but weather will make days fewer to get out. Salmon should be in alot closer real soon also. Too many decisions, flip a coin:lol:


----------

